# What have I not tried?



## Zemi (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey to everyone,

I'm new here but I already feel a little better just going through the list of symptoms on the registration page. Its good to know I'm not alone! In a nutshell, my IBS seemed to be triggered several years ago by a combo of postpartum depression and a stomach virus. When I first took an antidepressant for PPD I felt just fine but after stopping it the IBS came back in full force so I tried Bentyl/dicyclomine and the results were great - IBS practically gone!

My second pregnancy I stopped the Bentyl and kept thinking it would work just as well when I started it again after weaning my baby. WRONG. It barely makes an impact and hyoscimine does't help much either. I've done diflucan for yeast, digestive enzymes, no dairy or gluten, and Inflammacore (helps some), Cymbalta again, Betaine, etc.

Is there a prescription other than the ones I've tried that has been successful with anyone? I'm starting a full time job next week and I'm getting desperate!

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

